#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Υπεργολαβία σε δημόσια έργα-υπολογισμός ασφαλίστρων ΙΚΑ

## milt

Πρόκειται για την ανακατασκευή και ενίσχυση ενός δημόσιου κτιρίου, όπου ανάδοχος θα είναι μια εταιρία και εγώ θέλω να της δώσω τιμές με φατούρα για να πάρω ένα μέρος των εργασιών υπεργολαβικά......

1) στις τιμές που θα δώσω στην εταιρία περιλαμβάνεται και το κόστος των ενσήμων των εργασιών αυτών? ή θα  βγάλει η εταιρία τα ένσημα με τα ποσοστά ΣΕΔ  δημοσίων έργων σύμφωνα με τον προϋπολογισμό μετά την έκπτωση που πήρε το έργο ....δηλαδή σαν υπεργολάβος εγώ δηλώνω το έργο στο ΙΚΑ και με τις δικές μου τιμές βγάζει τα ένσημα το ΙΚΑ ή η εταιρία δηλώνει το έργο και βγάζει τα ένσημα σύμφωνα με τον δικό της προυπολογισμό

2) πως υπολογίζεται το κόστος των ενσήμων γενικότερα.....

α) με πίνακα τρία για οικοδομικές εργασίες από την στιγμή που δεν είναι νεόδμητο....??? νομίζω είναι μόνο για ιδιωτικά έργα οι πίνακεσ 1,2,3 

β) με κάποιους συντελεστές με βάσει των προυπολογισμών των εργασιών που έχω δώσει ανά κατηγορία εργασιών ??? ΣΕΔ για έργα δημόσια

επιπλέον έστω ΣΕΔ για χρωματισμούς 30% επί του κόστους της εργασίας εγώ πληρώνω ένα μέρος αυτού πχ 60% και το υπόλοιπο το ΙΚΑ...???

έστω ότι εγώ δίνω προσφορά 7 ευρω/τμ χρωματισμούς επιφάνειας σπατουλαριστής
ικα: 7 Χ 0,30 = 2,10 ευρώ
το οποίο πληρώνω εγώ ολόκληρο ή ένα μέρος εγώ και το υπόλοιπο το ΙΚΑ

δηλαδή για να έχω κέρδος εγώ πρέπει να βάλω τον μάστορα να δουλέψει με 4 ευρώ ώστε 7-2,10-4 = 0,90 ευρώ κέδρος ανά τμ.......

προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί......όποια βοήθεια
ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## dimidomo

Xωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπερία στο θέμα θα σου πώ τα εξής:
1) Το αν θα βάλεις τα ένσημα μέσα στην τιμή που θα δώσεις στην εταιρεία νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα συνενόησεις με αυτήν (εταιρεία).
2) Το ΙΚΑ βγάζει το πόσο των ενσήμων βάση των εργασιών που θα γίνουν και των αντίστοιχων συντελεστών τους. 
Στο Ικα όποιος θα κάνει την έναρξη θα πρέπει να πάει εκτός των άλλων και τον προυπολογισμό της μελέτης πχ 
Το ΙΚΑ θα εφαρμόσει τους συντελεστές του στην Δαπάνη (ολική), φυσικά θα προσμετρηθεί και η έκτωση που έχει το έργο, και στο τέλος θα βγεί ένας ενιαίος συντελεστής για όλες τις εργασίες.

SOS 1 : Θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και ΦΜΥ (κατόπιν συνενόησεις με την εταιρεία για το ποίος θα το πληρώσει). 
SOS 2 : Να συζητήσεις για το ποιός θα πληρώση τις κρατήσεις.

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπολογίσεις την αξία της εργασίας του συνεργείου να προσθέσεις την αξία των υλικών - ίσως ένσημα - ίσως ΦΜΥ - ίσως κρατήσεις και φυσικά το τι θα πάρεις εσύ.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα... αν κάποιος παλιός ξέρει περισσότερα για τα ένσημα καλό θα ήταν να βοηθήσει.

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## milt

διαβάζοντας τα άρθρα στον Ν.3669/2008 άρθρο 68-69,

 για να πάρω την όποια υπεργολαβία πρέπει να έχω και το αντίστοιχο πτυχίο ΜΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΠ να ανήκω δηλαδή στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία και τάξη βάσει προυπολογισμού (στην οποία για το εν λόγω έργο δεν ανήκω)

αλλιώς δεν φαίνομαι επίσημα σαν υπεργολάβος του έργου αλλά με ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με τιμές κτλ με τον ανάδοχο κάνουμε την όποια συμφωνία και ένσημα κτλ τα πληρώνει ο ίδιος........γίνεται αυτο ??? 

αλλά ποιος θα κόψει και τι χαρτί????...εννοώ αφού δεν θα φαίνομαι κάπου εγώ με έργο και δηλωμένους τους εργάτες, αυτοί δεν έχουν χαρτιά να κόψουν στην εταιρία και η εταιρία να τους δηλώσει σαν δικού της εργάτες δεν μπορεί να τους πληρώνει με το μέτρο.......

ξέρουμε πως γίνεται όλο αυτό??

----------

